# Pocket Hole Screws?



## Kelemvor (Dec 28, 2012)

So I recently bought one of the Kreg Pocket Hold Jigs and am about to use it for the first time. I'm just wondering if there are alternatives to using Kreg brand screws in conjunction with the Pocket Holes.

I know I need to use the specific type of screw, but I'm wondering if there are other brands that might be cheaper than the actual Kreg brand.

I've seen some people mention McFeelys as they have some similar screws. However, I can't tell if the head on theirs is as big as the head on the Kreg screws to know if there'd be more of a danger of it not holding as well.

Anyone have any input on this or recommendations for ways to get screws at a better deal than walking into a standard Menards/Lowes/Home Depot type place?

Thanks!


----------



## cityhick (Aug 1, 2011)

woodworker.com has a decent selection of screws that may work....I havent tried any but i was just looking for the same thing myself and it looks like they may have something. I havent compared the pricesover kreg screws yet though


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

The heads on the McFeely's screws aren't as big. The ones I have measure .289", versus .355" for the Kreg. The McFeely screws are also labeled #6 shank versus #7 (I think) for the Kreg, though I can't see the difference by looking at them. If you would like to try some of the McFeely's screws, I can drop a few (1 1/4"/fine) in the mail for you to try. I don't like them as well as the Kreg. I would guess the best price would be what Menard's has if you have one of them close by.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Nov 24, 2012)

Kelemvor said:


> ways to get screws at a better deal than walking into a standard Menards/Lowes/Home Depot type place?


I buy fasteners from Fastenal instead of Home Depot except for things like deck screws, etc. where HD has a good price anyway.

Fastenal has a web site, www.fastenal.com, and it is actually pretty user-friendly to find things you need. They also have stores but they are not like consumer retail. More like going to the electrical supplier or the lumber yard. Obviously the selection at their stores can't be everything though, which is why the web site is good.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

The Kreg screws are truss head, self tapping screws. They come in fine and coarse thread for use in hardwoods or softwoods (or plywood). 

If you can find another brand that have the same size head and the self tapping threads they should work. Finding them cheaper may be a problem, though.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I use my Kreg jig alot for face frame construction among other things. I love it for specific tasks.

I see Rockler has them for less than $.04 each. Usually don't pay shipping and tax. I am cheaper than most. I cry when I buy lumber, I cry when I buy finish, hinges and door harware, but after using the kreg system I think it is the best thing going. I do not use that many when I use them. I built a complete set of kitchen cabinets and spent less than $10.00 on Kreg screws. Probably spent over $2500 in total materials. If $.04 is too much how much, how much do you think is a good price?


----------



## Kelemvor (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not comparing the cost per screw. I'm just looking at the boxes when I go to buy them and it's $20 for a box or whatever it is. If there's an alternative that are only $15 per box, then I'd be interested in checking it out.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I get mine for about $18.50 per 1000


----------



## MrSlurpee (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought a thing of like 500 or so from Rockler and they work just fine. I don't use pocket holes too much, so its been a while since I bought it. I think it was about $15-20 or so. They work perfectly fine and I haven't noticed a difference compared to the Kreg ones. The come in a container with a yellow top.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave66 said:


> The Kreg screws are truss head, self tapping screws. They come in fine and coarse thread for use in hardwoods or softwoods (or plywood).
> 
> If you can find another brand that have the same size head and the self tapping threads they should work. Finding them cheaper may be a problem, though.


Why do they need to be self tapping?

George


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

They cut the shank hole instead of spreading and splitting the wood.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

My experience with non-Kreg pocket hole screws has been less then stellar. I went back to Kreg.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I get mine at McFeely's.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

burkhome said:


> They cut the shank hole instead of spreading and splitting the wood.


I thought that part of the Kreg process was drilling a pilot hole?

G


----------



## believebraves (Jan 10, 2011)

I buy my kreg screws 1-1/4 #7s and #8s on amazon for 45.00 for 2000. About .0225 cents per screw, and worth every penny.


----------



## dogmir (Nov 18, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> I thought that part of the Kreg process was drilling a pilot hole?
> 
> G


When you use the Kreg system you only drill one hole, the actual "pocket hole." The piece that you are securing to has no hole. That is why the kreg screws are self tapping. This makes this system very fast but the trade off is not a lot of alternatives for aftermarket screws. I guess you could clamp up the project and drill pilots into the piece you are securing to, you could then use a wider variety of screws. That would however detract from the speed this systems offers. I am kinda shocked that no company has brought a knockoff screw to the market.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Might be a patent on the screws. Can't image that though, it's a standard design. Self tap and truss heads have been around for a while.

All I know is that the Kreg screws they have now are not as nice as they were when the system first came out. They are softer. My square drive bit gets stuck in them because it deforms the hole slightly. I still have some older ones and they don't do that. The old ones were the dark brown, now they are silver.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

While I do think all the Kreg Tools are waaaaay overpriced the screws are not bad. Around $.04 each. I don't use them all that much so i just buy the Kreg screws. They work good and do not break easily.

Bret


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

The pricing of the Kreg stuff is high. But if you are a pro then you will realize that the trade off of that is they save you lots of money.

I bought the Kreg Foreman. It is $800. If you open it up and see what is inside you would be disgusted. When you look at the tool you say $350-$400.

But the amount of time that tool has saved me over the years and the other things it can do that are difficult any other way has made that money back several times.

If you don't make money off of your woodwork then yes, it is expensive.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Might be a patent on the screws. Can't image that though, it's a standard design. Self tap and truss heads have been around for a while.
> 
> All I know is that the Kreg screws they have now are not as nice as they were when the system first came out. They are softer. My square drive bit gets stuck in them because it deforms the hole slightly. I still have some older ones and they don't do that. The old ones were the dark brown, now they are silver.





Leo G said:


> The pricing of the Kreg stuff is high. But if you are a pro then you will realize that the trade off of that is they save you lots of money.
> 
> I bought the Kreg Foreman. It is $800. If you open it up and see what is inside you would be disgusted. When you look at the tool you say $350-$400.
> 
> ...


x2 on all of that. The original Kreg screw were definitely better. I wouldn't try different ones other than Kreg. It might work w/ softer wood; but, for instance, if you're using the screws for face frames on a cabinet and not using Kreg screws you'll probably find the faceframes crack right before the screw seats. IMO, the extra $5 or so dollars/100 screws is worth not dealing w/ that.

Definitely buy more (get the bigger boxes). If you plan on doing a lot of woodworking, you'll be surprised at how much you use them.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

> Why do they need to be self tapping?


So they don't split the wood. Can be a real problem in hardwood, not so much in softer woods.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

You are in luck, this morning's paper had a Menard's paper bag that gets you 20% off whatever is in it...should hold a lot of Kreg screws! Of course, that assumes the Menard's around you have the same deal as the ones around me.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

For the pennies difference per screw, it isn't worth it.

The Kreg screw drills the pilot hole and is a clamping device. The head is designed to fit the pocket hole. The whole system is designed around the Kreg screw.


----------



## SchraubenMeister (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi. Can I use such screws? Colleagues I wanted to see your opinion.
These screws (for brackets & joist hangers) cost 4 times less than Kreg. At least in our region.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

The flare under the head isn't good, it could split a brittle piece of hardwood. 

The washer head isn't much wider than the shank, so that also won't put much resistance against softwood.

Look up "pan head screws" and find something appropriate. Where are you located?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Wrong design for the screw. Unless you are using hundreds or thousands of these screws daily or weekly - how cheap can you be? I pay less than 2 cents a screw.


----------



## SchraubenMeister (Apr 19, 2021)

BigCountry79 said:


> The flare under the head isn't good, it could split a brittle piece of hardwood.
> 
> The washer head isn't much wider than the shank, so that also won't put much resistance against softwood.
> 
> Look up "pan head screws" and find something appropriate. Where are you located?


Russia. The screws in pics are similar in size to the Kreg screws. Pan head screws available to me are all larger than the Kreg.


----------



## SchraubenMeister (Apr 19, 2021)

Leo G said:


> Wrong design for the screw. Unless you are using hundreds or thousands of these screws daily or weekly - how cheap can you be? I pay less than 2 cents a screw.


Kreg costs me 4-5 cents. I take 1000 pcs.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Try it and see... if they hold and don't split, they work


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You know Kreg isn't the only one making pocket screws. Kreg brand will be higher in cost because of tge name. Cabinet shops don't buy kreg...the last time bought pocket screws was 7000for a $70. I think I bought a 1000 biscuits for $20.


----------



## SchraubenMeister (Apr 19, 2021)

Rebelwork said:


> You know Kreg isn't the only one making pocket screws. Kreg brand will be higher in cost because of tge name. Cabinet shops don't buy kreg...the last time bought pocket screws was 7000for a $70. I think I bought a 1000 biscuits for $20.


There are no exact alternatives in Russia. All of them are large in size and for fastening steel structures to wood


----------

